# Bontrager Duotrap ready on Madone 4.5



## dawgcord (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi,

I have this on my rearstay. I understand it can sync with a bike computer or something. LBS wasnt really helpful, didnt seem like they really understood what it was either. Start off with the premise that I know nothing. Ive ridden the bike about 75 miles in the last week, I love it. I have a cheapo computer on it now.

It says "Bontrager Duotrap" ready and has "Ant".


What do I have to buy exactly? Will it sync with any wireless? What am I looking at price wise, Im pretty tapped from spending 1500 on the bike and 500 for clothes, shoes, pedals ETC


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

My wife has a 4.5 as well. The bike does not come with the duotrap, but is duotrap "ready". What comes with the bike is a cover. You will need to by the duotrap sensor which will measure speed and cadence. Then you will need a Bontrager Node computer. 

I am not aware of the doutrap being a universal sensor that could be used with other brand computers. I think you are stuck with a Bontrager Node.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a DuoTrap on my 4.7, with the sensor & a Node1 computer. The sensor is compatible with many computers, as long as the computer uses the ANT+ standard. I believe that Garmin GPS's are compatible.

The Node1 is a very good computer. It has all the functions that most people need, speed/distance/cadence, then HR (with a separate sensor), intervals, ability to track two bikes, and a few other things. 
The sensor & the Node1 are ~$125 for both. 
The Node2 adds climbing grade & vertical change, for ~$60 more.

Whatever you do, get the sensor, it's seamless, and 100% better-looking than a block mounted with tie wraps.

Peter


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure all Garmin are ANT+ compatible, but all recent "cycling" GPSes are. Those would be the Edge 605, 705, 500 & 800. I also think the Forerunner 310xt, 405 & 410 are but be sure to confirm.

As for the Duotrap, it replaces Garmin's speed & cadence sensor. It's integrated in the chainstay, NDS.


----------



## dawgcord (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks. So, basically I have to buy the sensor that fits inside that compartment and the Node1, which is the computer which goes up on the bars and has a readout?


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

dawgcord said:


> Thanks. So, basically I have to buy the sensor that fits inside that compartment and the Node1, which is the computer which goes up on the bars and has a readout?


Yes & no. You need the DuoTrap sensor, but there are many computers that will go with it. I'm happy with the Node1, and if you don't need advanced features, you'll be happy with it as well.

Peter


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

dawgcord said:


> Thanks. So, basically I have to buy the sensor that fits inside that compartment and the Node1, which is the computer which goes up on the bars and has a readout?


read the previous posts...you can use the Node1 OR you can use most of the newer Garmin cycling gps head units as they are ANT+ compatible. the speedtrap sensors are ANT+, so they should work with any computer that is ANT+.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

duo trap works perfectly with a garmin 500 on my wifes 4.5.


----------



## kingsouth (Jul 15, 2011)

Not to go off topic but where did you buy the Madone and was it a 2011? $1500 is $300-400 cheaper than I've seen quoted. Thanks!


----------

